# RedHat 9.0 Installation



## MetallDragon (9. Mai 2003)

So, ich habe mich entschlossen auf RedHat Linux umzusteigen. Leider gestaltet sich das als schwierig, da ich léider nirgends erfahren habe, welche Pakete ich mir ziehen muss, und wie ich diese installieren kann. Ich habe mir jetzt shrike-i386-disk 1-3 gesaugt. Leider wess ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter.
wo finde ich eine Anleitung zu installation ?
Wenn ich die boot.iso auf CD ziehe, dann ist sie auch nicht Bootable.

danke


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. Mai 2003)

Also an deiner Stelle würd ich mir alle CD-Images von RedHat saugen. Die gibt glaub ich auch am Server von RedHat, diese dann auf CD brennen und dann von dort aus installieren. Is die einfachste Methode. Das hab ich auch gemacht und es hat gut funktioniert.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## MetallDragon (9. Mai 2003)

Das Problem ist, dass das alles Rar-Archive sind.
Ich habe sie jetzt entpackt und manuell auf CD gebrannt.
Aber ich kann ja mal versuchen, sie so auf Cd zu brennen.
Danke schonmal.


//edit.
Ok Ich habe es hinbekommen.


----------

